# Where to emigrate?



## Andy-Vicki (Feb 8, 2014)

My partner and I have decided we want to relocate from Cornwall to Southern Spain, although we are struggling to decide on a suitable area.

I have horses and would ideally want a property able to accommodate them but do not want to be isolated so a more suburban property close to an area with stables for livery would be best. We would ideally be no more than 30 minutes from the coast and although we are happy to immerse ourselves in Spanish life, an existing British/expat community would be an advantage. 

We are a young couple and although looking forward to a different pace of life are keen to be close to a lively community. 

We have roughly €150000 as a budget.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I think that your question will be almost impossible to answer on a forum, perhaps the best way would be to go and have a look in both the heights of winter and summer. The horses make this difficult, but I would suggest that at first you rent.

I hope this helps,

Good luck with your venture, Hepa


----------



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

I agree with Hepa. We thought we knew where we wanted to buy, but after lots of trips, touring around, staying in different places, we eventually decided on an area hundreds of miles away from where we started looking.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

zx10r-Al said:


> I agree with Hepa. We thought we knew where we wanted to buy, but after lots of trips, touring around, staying in different places, we eventually decided on an area hundreds of miles away from where we started looking.


Same here we started in the Alpurajjas Mountains, and are now moving, in 10 days to Extremadura, who knows after actually living there for a few months we could end up somewhere else

:rockon:


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

You certainly need to come and find a suitable place for both you and the horses. In this region (Murcia) and the neighbouring regions it is so dry that you would have to feed hay all year round as there is hardly any grass. So an area that has at least some fields may be more suitable for you. There are many horses in Spain so it may be possible to contact a riding stable for advice on feeding and farriers, large animal vets etc. and the best areas to access them.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

I understand your decision particularly given the current Uk weather but I echo Jaws101. Southern Spain is no UK equine's paradise. I brought my horses to Murcia but they only stayed 5 months as hay was not available at my livery yard, they used a type of straw for fibre instead. The hard food was unidentifiable as to its components.Grass does not grow in many parts unless it is watered each day. Hence the straw fed throughout the year and us walking down to the rambla beds for a mouthful of grass whenever we could. 
One of the other riders alerted me to the various summer mites that afflict all horses to some extent and his Spanish horses to such a degree that he wouldn't allow them to stay for another summer instead he took them home to Austria. These mites make our sweet itch cases pale into insignificance. West Nile disease can also be a worry in the far south. 
Living for a UK horse in the heat of summer is a real culture shock. Indeed the personality of my home bred 4 year old IDx TB changed out of all recognition whilst she was there until we moved her back North to a land where grass is plentiful, as is shade.
You may find it useful to look at the Horse and Hound forum, Regional Boards, Overseas and the thread about What does living with your horses abroad look like. 
Happy to PM you with more info about the horses if you wish.


----------

